
Projbook, a way to resolve the documentation problem in C# - defrancea
https://alaindefrance.wordpress.com/2016/03/18/the-documentation-problem/
======
brudgers
If you are interested in feedback, Projbook might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
iuyoynp
random idea. dont use XML

